# King Bettas for sale!



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

No they didn't spawn yet (it's only day 2 since the move) but I posted some pairs seeing how these fish will be spawning soon. Anyway they're on the Buy Bettas page(very bottom form of ordering). You can place them on hold so you can get a pair faster. Single females and males will be available.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

ill be moving in a few months but i really want some kings but im moving from so cal to washing ton and dont want anymore fish to move, but you shouldhave them spawned by then soooo maybe if all works out ill hit you up then


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ilovemyshiny said:


> ill be moving in a few months but i really want some kings but im moving from so cal to washing ton and dont want anymore fish to move, but you shouldhave them spawned by then soooo maybe if all works out ill hit you up then


Cool


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

If you're interested contact me 

Here's the link: http://ibetta.webs.com/buybettas.htm


----------



## Blue Eternity (Jul 24, 2009)

Nooo! I'd love one, but I have no more room :[ Will you be spawning kings for a while or is this a one-time thing? my college dorms only allow 10G, and I can't bring myself to split it more than once lol.

My mom may be looking for a betta soon though, how much for a single male?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Geez, your killing me!! I want one so bad. I just can't yet.... I will probably be contacting you sometime though...


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Blue Eternity said:


> Nooo! I'd love one, but I have no more room :[ Will you be spawning kings for a while or is this a one-time thing? my college dorms only allow 10G, and I can't bring myself to split it more than once lol.
> 
> My mom may be looking for a betta soon though, how much for a single male?


I'll be doing this more than once. I'm expanding the fishroom so I can take on more spawns at once


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds like you're going to be pretty busy!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Blue Eternity said:


> My mom may be looking for a betta soon though, how much for a single male?


 $10 for a single male


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I might have to contact you too. lol. I want another betta. But my boyfriend says no. lol.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

good luck with the spawning!


----------

